# state certification test tomorrow.



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

im taking my CA state certification test tomorrow for my general Journeyman. I took of work to study all day. I have been using old school books with practice exams and a code book to practice taking tests, and finding the answers.

Test is at 9 AM , and i plan on having a good breakfast, and studying for at least an hour to get my brain working, any test taking tips? or advice?


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Make sure you eat and drink about an hour half before your test so you dont need to use the rest room. :thumbsup: Ohh dont freak out i'm sure you can pass the exam :thumbup:


----------



## tfi racing (Oct 12, 2008)

Put your name on the test.Then put the pen down and read the exam front to back(quickly),I can read much faster than average,so don't spend more than the first few minutes on this.Now start answering the questions,your subconcious will start working on some of the answers for you that you have already reviewed without you knowing it.I answer the easy and ones I know for sure first so that I can spend more time on the ones that need it.Spend your time wisely,if you find a question difficult,move on to the next,the solution will come to you as you work.
Get a good night's sleep,arrive early and relaxed and good luck,you should do well!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Good luck to you. I handed in my paperwork last month to take the test and I am waiting for my acceptance letter from the state. Hopefully I'll hear from them soon.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

tfi racing said:


> Put your name on the test.Then put the pen down and read the exam front to back(quickly),I can read much faster than average,so don't spend more than the first few minutes on this.Now start answering the questions,your subconcious will start working on some of the answers for you that you have already reviewed without you knowing it.I answer the easy and ones I know for sure first so that I can spend more time on the ones that need it.Spend your time wisely,if you find a question difficult,move on to the next,the solution will come to you as you work.
> Get a good night's sleep,arrive early and relaxed and good luck,you should do well!


Good advice from the new guy










I would add:
Don't bother studying in the AM on the day of the test or trying to cram in the PM the night before.

Know what you know - don't know what you don't know [see below for more Zen]


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, in CA its on a computer in a designated testing facility. I have already thought about the eating thing,and the bathroom thing, i made sure not to try any crazy new restaurants tonight! 

I have waited for this for a long time, and cant wait to get it over with. Ill let you know tomorrow how it goes. thanks guys. I wont cram tonight, just flip through the code book, as for tomorrow morning, just a quick read, so i dont forget how to read


----------



## oldschool (Jul 21, 2007)

how did it go?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

CNC said:


> Ill let you know tomorrow how it goes. thanks guys.





oldschool said:


> how did it go?


His head may have exploded from those "last looks" at the code book ~ it's a scientific fact you can only cram so much information into the human brain.
:laughing:


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

So how did the test go?


----------



## WT Thacker (Nov 18, 2008)

CNC said:


> im taking my CA state certification test tomorrow for my general Journeyman. I took of work to study all day. I have been using old school books with practice exams and a code book to practice taking tests, and finding the answers.
> 
> Test is at 9 AM , and i plan on having a good breakfast, and studying for at least an hour to get my brain working, any test taking tips? or advice?


Hey man, most important thing is not to stress.2nd most important is before u even start taking the test they try to get ur brain screewed up by asking u dumb questions like how many stars are on the AMERICAN flag dont even try to get them right they have nothing to do w/ the test, they say its to help u understand how to work the computer its bs. 3rd most important thing is pay attention to ur time it should show u on the screen @ all times i cant remember how many questions are one the j test but on the m test u only have 3 min per question in 4 hrs hope this helps and good luck.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Know what you know - don't know what you don't know ... by Celtic

If you know your trade that's easy to pass...it's the law you need to study and most people are ignorant of the law...use common sense and it's easy

Did you pass?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I take it he got  faced drunk from passing or, dittos for failing. I am pretty sure drinking was involved. Well see for sure when he crawls in here :whistling

I hope you did pass, but even the best don't always get it the first time


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

damn you guys are good, i admit i had a few beers! 

I did pass. I think no matter what, you would like to think you could have made it easier by studying more, if not easier maybe faster? I used all my time for sure. Its not EASY , but its not at all difficult to PASS. fallow me? 

I would say, i would have handled it different, for future, i would go with my gut on the questions i was sure on, not waste time, and focus on the hard questions. I would ALWAYS second guess my gut instinct. which wasted time.

I know that i will never stop learning, never stop trying to get faster and more efficient at what i do. Next is my solar license, i grow more and more interested in alternative energy, and enjoy the change. 

thanks again guys for the tips, i just drank my coffee this morning, and didnt stress about studying, went in calm, and just did my best, as advised


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats :thumbsup: 

This ones on me... :drink:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome!! :clap:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

CNC said:


> damn you guys are good, i admit i had a few beers!
> 
> ....I did pass.


Congrats to you!


I remember when I took [and passed ] my EC test [Mags...pay attention]....it was at a hotel's conference room ....after the test, most of the test takers went to the hotels bar~ I ordered my drink [_Tanqueray and Tonic]..._I heard a little "tinkling" sound and had no idea where the noise was coming from....looking down at my drink ~ it was my own hand shaking! 


Again... congrats and good luck CNC :clap:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey speaking of which.... the board of examiners met on December 3rd and I haven't gotten word if I've been accepted or not yet. How friggin' long should this take to find out?

the reason I say "accepted or not" is because one guy I worked for refused to sign my Work Experience Certification. I sent in a copy of both start and end paycheck stubs and a quick explanation of the situation to the board. I hope I'm good to go. I've never been more ready to take the exam. Bring it on, baby!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

since i'm a little further south than you two...when i took my test, i stayed at the hotel the night before...had a couple of drinks and a bite to eat at the hotels restaurant...woke up, got some coffee and took the elevator to the testing room...no traffic...no worries...it was a good decision...


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

That's good advice. Hopefully there's a Dunkin' Donuts on site. :drink:


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

The proctor for mine in 2001 Michigan opened with a warm welcome, "welcome back everyone".....


----------

